

Paul Krugman: The B Word - "things are falling apart as you read this." - tomh
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/17/opinion/17krugman.html

======
whaledawg
According to Krugmen, things are always falling apart. But I guess if you
constantly predict the end of everything then you will be right the only time
it matters.

~~~
gahahaha
You seem to be implying that the economy has been good for the last 8 years
(it hasn't for most Americans), that the American economy doesn't have any
fundamental imbalances (it has), that G W Bush is a good president (he hasn't)
and that the war in Iraq was well managed. (It wasn't)

The ideological cyclopes calling Krugman shrill for pointing out those
glaringly obvious facts are the real problem for the US.

------
mynameishere
Krugman can't be trusted. He criticizes for Greenspan...for Greenspan's mass
inflationary policies, hmm?...oh, no. Rather for Greenspan's alleged faith
that "the market is always right". That's not the sort of religion that sends
one into a career of central banking.

A once-in-a-lifetime liquidity event is approaching, and you will know the
winners of the game by whatever "Russian Billionaires" show up in high-end
London apartments in the coming decades.

------
davidw
Do we really need the sensationalist article titles? To tell the truth, the
Dow is up a bit from its opening price, and the dollar gained a little bit
from its low.

~~~
giardini
Repeat 3 times: "The stock market is not the economy."

A bailout is _good_ for the stock market, especially the financial sector,
since it means the government will back any bad decision the top 20 Wall
Street firms make.

A bailout is bad for the economy because it will devalue the currency, fire
inflation, keep firms alive that should have been killed, and make unavailable
capital that would otherwise be available to new firms. Can you say
"Stagflation"?

~~~
davidw
My point is that the title of the actual article would do just fine, without
adding "the sky is falling! the sky is falling!" to it.

~~~
jey
I agree that the headline used is sensationalistic, but most people don't know
who Paul Krugman is, and "The B Word" leaves a lot to be desired as a
headline. I would suggest the headline:

    
    
      Paul Krugman: "a bailout is inevitable"
    

That makes it clear that it's an opinion piece, and clearly conveys the core
message of the post.

------
johnyzee
The fed has long since bailed out the financial markets by pumping out dollars
to the extent that most people's assets, including property and salaries, are
now quite a bit closer to worthless.

------
kingkongrevenge
Back in the 90s in Japan at least a lot of the Nomura and LTCB execs and so on
had the decency to off themselves after they wrecked the financial system and
were exposed as crooks. Somehow I doubt they'll find Alan Schwartz in a motel
room with a note of apology. We should import this fine Japanese tradition!

~~~
rhyso
Jimmy Cayne would be more deserving. But they can have Schwartz as well - he
was COO while these bets were being taken.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
I'm jesting. But seriously, it would be nice to see some genuine sorrow from
responsible people for a change. All you get is denial and excuses.

I remember the head of Yamaichi Securities on TV with tears streaming down his
face bowing his head and begging forgiveness.

I think it would just shock some much needed sense into our culture if some
powerful people who fucked up actually took the stage and said "I fucked up.
I'm sorry."

